
GitHub CEO discussed ‘evolving’ position on China in private all-hands meeting - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/10/20908713/github-ceo-china-transcript-leak-microsoft
======
the_resistence
As these things are naturally going, it is a matter of months before github is
blocked and a clone set up. The threat to the matrix is too big otherwise.

------
siruncledrew
That must be a super awkward meeting for the H1B employees.

